# Has anyone ever used a Lacanche?



## hspagna (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with this range? 

Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Check out their website. I had never heard of them. They look gorgeous; are they worth the hefty price tag?


----------

